# Can our coding students with felonies be hired as coders?



## patrick.coder (Sep 3, 2009)

*I teach in an Associates Degree Medical Coding Program.  I recently found out that one of my students has a felony record due to her 4th DUI three years ago.  Since then she's turned her life around, is recovering and making straight A's.  Do any of you have know if a felony record precludes someone from getting a job as a Medical Coder.  Thanks, Patrick*


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 14, 2009)

*Background check*

I don't know if a felony (in an of itself) is enough to eliminate someone from the coder's position.  

But *lying *about having a felony will definitely get you fired. Since we are able to access private patient records (and financial records) my employer requires a criminal background check on all employees... including other states lived in and the military. 

You might want to check with some of the larger employers in your community as to their policies. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

